
Is C the Best Embedded Programming Language? - rbanffy
http://www.electronicdesign.com/embedded-revolution/c-best-embedded-programming-language
======
vardump
And not a single mention of Rust, while even Python was considered.

IMO, Rust is currently the most interesting candidate for C replacement for
embedded systems.

And now back to work, writing firmware in C and assembler...

~~~
rbanffy
> And now back to work, writing firmware in C and assembler...

It should be possible to compile Rust to C. Or, at least, a subset of C (as in
"C, the Good Parts" leaflet)

~~~
steveklabnik
[https://github.com/thepowersgang/mrustc](https://github.com/thepowersgang/mrustc)

